# my oh my...



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

"Damn, ran out of cord...oh well, use this!"


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

What?


It looks good from my house. :whistling2:


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

It's not legal using that fitting for making connections either! At least in Canada.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

crosport said:


> It's not legal using that fitting for making connections either! At least in Canada.


OP is Canadian. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> On my kid's school. What article is ..shall re-identify extension cords before entering luminaires and other fixtures?


They should have used Metal Halide Fixtures ....:no::no::no::no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks like they spliced the cord..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

crosport said:


> It's not legal using that fitting for making connections either! At least in Canada.


I bet it is legal, can you post the CEC section that says it is not?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That looks like they spliced the cord..


 
naw, its electrical tape. You can see the orange of the cord right before it enters the fixture.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> naw, its electrical tape. You can see the orange of the cord right before it enters the fixture.


Yup i see that now with the new picture...

Looks like it was snowing there.:laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup i see that now with the new picture...
> 
> Looks like it was snowing there.:laughing:


yep. Finally snowed. It won't last long unless the temp takes a real dive. Weird winter for here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> yep. Finally snowed. It won't last long unless the temp takes a real dive. Weird winter for here.


Yes same here they say it may make 60f tomorrow that is Weird but it is saving me some OIL..:thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Legal or not, that whole install is fugly. 

-John


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with the AP. Fugly. Even that 90- if you can call it that- looks like doo-doo. But hey, at least they used electrical tape instead of painters tape.... :whistling2:


----------

